
Show HN: (Android) Bit Cast, a torrent streaming Chromecast ready app! - masterwok
Hi! I recently released an app to the Google Play store and thought some readers here might be interested.<p>If you&#x27;d like to check it out, please leave a comment and I&#x27;ll send you a promo code to download the app for free.<p>Google play store listing: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.masterwok.bitcast" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.masterwok....</a><p>About:<p>At its core, Bit Cast is an Android application that allows users to stream and play torrent video media before it finishes downloading. The media can be casted directly to Chromecast devices, or played locally on the user&#x27;s phone. Bit Cast also supports sharing video streams over HTTP with devices on the same network.<p>Features:<p>- Download torrents and play supported media before it finishes downloading.<p>- Play supported media on Google Chromecast devices.<p>- Play media using other devices on the same network over HTTP using a shareable URL.<p>- SRT and VTT subtitles are also downloaded along with the torrent and can be used while casting or playing media locally.<p>- Media is played locally using VLC if it’s installed on the device, or played using a fallback media player.<p>- Configurable shortcut button that opens the user’s default browser to some URL.<p>- Tapping a magnet or torrent URL will open the app and automatically start the stream.<p>Limitations:<p>- Only supported media types that support streaming can be played before the download completes.<p>- Only the largest video file within a torrent will be downloaded.<p>- The type of media that can played on a Chromecast device is limited to what media types are supported by the Chromecast device.
======
artemis73
I'd like to give this a shot. Have any promo codes available? Thank you!

~~~
masterwok
Thanks for taking the time to check it out!

Here's a promo code: CZS0G60P5ZTXN8JRB40T14F

------
StubleU
I'd be curious to give it a try.

~~~
masterwok
Thanks for checking it out!

Here's a promo code: 1B7Z6ZUVF8TSVD0DAMEB5B0

